# Polarized Sunglasses for Steelheading



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Need new ones, any recommendations ?

Pro's vs. Con's

Thanks in advance


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Can't go wrong with Smith Action Optics or Oakley.


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

I own, sell and love Native Brand glasses. They are Italian made and Pennsylvania based. Lifetime warranty covering everything but loss, the claim fee is 30 dollars. Glasses start at 100 and go up to 160. All models weigh less than an ounce. I've sold many a pair and I don't know as though I've ever had any complaints from anyone about them. You can buy them online from I believe REI. You cannot buy direct from Native.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

i am also trying to find a new pair. I normally go with the cheap walmart ones but i might get a decent pair this time i think.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

I have a pair of B.A.S.S. polarized shades I payed $11 for about 15 years ago from Fishing Tackle Grab Bag, they are still like new and work just fine.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Hobie or Solar Bats....Mack


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

After losing and breaking well over $500.00 worth of expensive glasses. I buy nothing over $20.00. I no longer cry when they fall off in the water or I sit on them. However, I am now cross eyed. :lol:


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I buy discontinued Smith AOs and Costas on Ebay. Pretty easy to get a $150 pair of lenses for about $40


----------



## Reel Addiction (Mar 5, 2008)

Chromedoggy said:


> I buy discontinued Smith AOs and Costas on Ebay. Pretty easy to get a $150 pair of lenses for about $40


i second costa del mar. worth every penny.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

Reel Addiction said:


> i second costa del mar. worth every penny.


I have always wanted to ask this, but what does a $250 pair of polarized, 100% UV A/B block sunglasses do that a $50 pair of polarized, 100% UV A/B block does not?


Thanks


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

bobcolenso said:


> I have always wanted to ask this, but what does a $250 pair of polarized, 100% UV A/B block sunglasses do that a $50 pair of polarized, 100% UV A/B block does not?
> 
> 
> Thanks


They probably don't ruin your eyes, like cheapie polarized glasses do. I have Smith Optics glasses, and they are pretty good - but my vision is still messed up after wearing them for a bit.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I second the solar bats! I really like them. I've used them fishing from the Bahamas to Lake superior worked great on all clarity of water.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

bowhuntr81 said:


> I own, sell and love Native Brand glasses. They are Italian made and Pennsylvania based. Lifetime warranty covering everything but loss, the claim fee is 30 dollars. Glasses start at 100 and go up to 160. All models weigh less than an ounce. I've sold many a pair and I don't know as though I've ever had any complaints from anyone about them. You can buy them online from I believe REI. You cannot buy direct from Native.


i like my native glasses, i'm on my second pair of attacks (lost the others, unfortunately).

i also like(d) the smith action optics bruneau, but you can't find it anymore (i might have even liked this more than the natives).


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have had them all, Mauis, action Optics, Costas you name it. Hands down the best, most versatile lenses I have found are the Serengheti Strata lenses. Mauis and Costas are great lenses. I am not nearly as impressed with my Action Optics, the Mauis, Costas and Serenghettis all see into the water much, much better.

Edit: Never had any Native glasses to compare .........


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

E, are the serengheti's ok for big heads? Thats the problem I have... most of the frames are too narrow for my noggin. especially the costa del mar's and maui jims.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

I have been fishing either oceans, lakes and rivers all my life and have had all the glasses. One year i switched form the Babe Winkleman's to Varnet's fishing glasses and have never gone back. you will notice the diference right away. I had them all from Ocean Pacifics Maui's and now fish only with Costas. I have three pair, dark, amber and smoke. All usefull for diferent fishing conditions. I am not rich. I always use lanyards so my glasses never leave my neck unless it gets dark. Your eyes need to last your whole life, use quality glass and you will not have that inside reflection or the cheap plastic going brittle on you. I have had these optics for over 7 years and they are still like new. No scratches because glass is so much harder to scratch than plastic. If you take care of your glasses, spending a little more money for quality glasses is a no brainer. If you sit on your glasses regularily, I wouldnt' recomend it. Hell, even if you do sit on them you can send them back and get a new pair. If you spend the money, they have a lifetime guarantee! Just my $.02


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

The reason I use Costa's is about 8-10 years ago I was using the $50 models and was fishing a run where I knew the steelies were but could not see them then a guide came up to me and could see the fish he allowed me to wair them and could see everything I have never looked back. A second quaility is that at the end of the day no longer tired from the strain of staring in the water. I use amber all day seems to help in low light.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

I was also wary of the size, i want to order online because there are no stores arround here that i can find, i was wondering if anyone with a bigger head has the man-o-war costas, this is the one i was looking at.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

MSUICEMAN said:


> E, are the serengheti's ok for big heads? Thats the problem I have... most of the frames are too narrow for my noggin. especially the costa del mar's and maui jims.


They have a variety of frame styles, I am sure one of them will suit you. Go to Sunglass Hut and try them on, then shop on line and find that style for the right price........:evilsmile


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I take it polarized Foster Grants dont make the cut?


----------



## Reel Addiction (Mar 5, 2008)

bobcolenso said:


> I have always wanted to ask this, but what does a $250 pair of polarized, 100% UV A/B block sunglasses do that a $50 pair of polarized, 100% UV A/B block does not?
> 
> 
> Thanks


go wear a pair for a day and you can tell the difference. if you cant, then dont bother spending the 250 bucks.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

fowl assasination said:


> i am also trying to find a new pair. I normally go with the cheap walmart ones but i might get a decent pair this time i think.


I have the walmart ones Renegade, and I also have a pair of maui jims. I have been wearing the Renegades for 2 years and never pull out the Maui's except for a couple weeks last fall i lost the Renegades and the Fort Gratiot Walmart didnt have the ones i had to replace them. I replaced them when i went to Mt.Pleasant. The renegades in my opinion are hands down better than the maui's. $10 vs couple hundred, i have both and will spend the $10 all day long before i buy another high dollar pair.


----------



## wolverinefan (Aug 13, 2006)

Reel Addiction said:


> i second costa del mar. worth every penny.


You can't go wrong with the costas. Great warranty and great glass. I have had two pair over the last ten years or so and they are still as good as the day I purchased them.


----------



## Halffasthog (Feb 20, 2008)

I ordered Serengetis from their website. They had "temple" options. Basically, the width in mm.


----------



## Lightline (Jan 11, 2009)

This waa a big debate in Florida Sportsmans Forum a couple years ago. Sight fishing is standard operating procedure on the intercoastal and in the keys. It boiled down to Costa-Del-Mar, Maui Jim, and Ocean Waves. I have the Ocean Waves, with green tint for shallow shallow water [not ocean] fishing, and the glass lenses. I've found that that my nose is actually strong enough to support the glass with no trouble. a lanyard around your neck is really needed. you won't be sitting on or dropping them. They cut the rays better than cheaper glasses. If you look up their website, they explain how they cut the rays differently than cheaper glasses. they will save you from headaches and eye damage. If you fish Florida, these are the 3 brands you are going to see 90% of the time. these are the ones I have, in my prescripton. This is the Boca Grande Model and the side protectors are a must in my opinion. The blue tint is for deep sea stuff, so stay away from that shade in any brand. You want the green lenses. I would go with the mirrored finish too.




Hers s a link to their site, explaining the technology. http://www.oceanwaves.com/technology/polarization.asp

Here is a link to a sale on them for $116.00 http://www.onlysunglasses.com/designer-brands/ocean-waves/oceanwavesbocagrandesunglasses.cfm


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the input


----------



## MLH (Dec 19, 2008)

I picked up some Orvis glass on sale an they are comparable to my Maui's, except they don't scratch as easily. I prefer amber lenses for low light.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

I did some research on the color of the lenses and i found that copper or amber colored would be the best for steelhead fishing. I went with the copper 580 lenses from costa we'll see how they perform, and i got a lanyard with them wich i have never worn one before but my glasses i could replace with empty cans.


----------

